# Smoked Onions



## tommyspoon (Jul 20, 2005)

This is my favorite way to enjoy summertime vidalias!

*Ingredients*
1 or more large-sized onions (vidalias preferred, but you can use any kind of onion you like)
1 pat of unsalted butter per onion
kosher salt
freshly ground pepper
fresh herbs (optional)
heavy duty aluminum foil
*Method*
Carefully quarter each onion, leaving the onion intact on the root end so that it is "opened."
Insert a pat of butter in the onion.
Sprinkle the onion cavity with salt and pepper.
Add any fresh or dried herbs to the onion.  (I like fresh rosemary or chives.)
Wrap each onion in a generous amount of foil.
Place onions directly on coals and let them smoke for 30-45 minutes.
Carefully remove the onions from the coals and unwrap.  Let them rest for a few minutes and serve.
Enjoy!


----------



## brianj517 (Jul 20, 2005)

Sounds delicious, Tommy! I think I'll give it a try this weekend with a good steak! Thanks for the tip.

Cheers,
Brian


----------



## q3131a (Jul 20, 2005)

Yummy. I'll have to try soon as well.


----------



## sickpuppy (Jul 20, 2005)

Tommy,

I love the pouched vidalias. I use different ingredients on mine. Everything the same as far as onion prep, but I just like a pat of butter and splash liberally with Worcestershire. Very yummy with a good smoked meat.

Will have to try your way. It also sounds like it will tickle the taste buds. Spices are a personal thing. I guess that is why there are so many.

Dan


----------

